# Solved: Opening links in IE 9 goes to blank page



## krazeecrw (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey all-

I just received a new laptop running Windows 7 32 bit. Whenever I click on a link from a website in IE 9, it just opens up a new tab to a blank page. Tried it on another Windows 7 system and it worked fine. Other browsers works fine as well so looks like it is just limited to my IE 9 being corrupted somehow. I tried re-registering some dlls Microsoft site recommended but that did not work. I also tried resetting all settings but that had no effect either.

Any suggestions on how to solve this?


----------



## bicycle bill (Jul 11, 2003)

Check whether Internet Explorer 9 is the default program for browsing Internet.

a) Open Internet Explorer.

b) Go to Tools.

c) Go to Internet Options.

d) Under Programs Tab, click on Make default and click on Ok.


----------



## krazeecrw (Oct 25, 2002)

unfortunately that did not work


----------



## Beany001 (Feb 1, 2011)

You could try this:

Go to internet explorer and the press Ctrl + Shift + Esc.

This resets Internet Explorer to defaults, like it was when you first installed windows 7.

Check all the field and *read what you are removing*
Some of the checkboxes include saves passwords and filled forms.


----------



## krazeecrw (Oct 25, 2002)

found this link http://social.technet.microsoft.com.../thread/cf38b0ae-34f6-4f0b-9b45-7a6e41ef014a/ and this solved the problem


----------

